# What's your Music Player of Choice?



## Shokuji (Jan 24, 2010)

I sorta just re-discovered *Songbird* and it'd pretty nice (compared to what I saw when it first came out). I've also tried out *Quintessential Media Player* (QMP) for a while. VLC is pretty slim, but lacks smoothness. I sorta avoided *Winamp* after it was assimilated by AOL o_o;

What do you use?


----------



## Korex (Jan 24, 2010)

Nokia 5800 xpressmusic, and Ipod. :3


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

I still prefer Windows Media Player 11 - I really got used to it and with some plugins, it's really good.

My portable player...would be my MP3 player most probably x3


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 24, 2010)

For my windows xp or vista machine I would use VLC but on my laptop with windows 7 I just use windows media player 12.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 24, 2010)

For Windows: Winamp. Been using it since it since 1995.  Don't like that AOL has involvement, but have yet to see another player that's simpler/better.

For *nix: Audacious, because it uses the same simple design as Winamp and supports the same skins.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

There's a windows media player 12?Â°_Â°


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jan 24, 2010)

Foobar2000 
Because honestly, why would you need anything else?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 24, 2010)

WinAmp.  Windows Media Player became really annoying after vers. 10.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 24, 2010)

Winamp. It plays everything out of the box, and if it doesn't, there's a plugin for it. It's light enough (not quite as light as it used to be though) and it doesn't hog the screen like some other media players (iTunes, WMP, et al).

And Audacious. Same reason, really. Though AmaroK 1.x were rather good, too...

I've flirted with QMP in the past, as well as XMPlayer, but neither of those really had the features I was looking for. WMP and iTunes and etc absolutely have nothing close to what I'm looking for.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 24, 2010)

I use iTunes. I needed it when I got my iPod and just started using it for everything. I like how it sets stuff out. I really dislike Windows Media Player and it doesn't help that it crashes every time that I try to use it.


----------



## Viva (Jan 24, 2010)

ITunes.  I am nothing without my iPod


----------



## Hir (Jan 24, 2010)

Winamp Pro.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 24, 2010)

I use Winamp. I tried AIMP, but for some reason I didn't like it.


----------



## Hir (Jan 24, 2010)

I tried iTunes. Didn't like it at all. No FLAC support.
I tried Foobar, but it didn't work properly for me.
I tried WMP, but my library was too big and simply scrolling would lag the fuck out of it. No FLAC support.

Winamp has everything I'll ever need.

Also, what's AIMP?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 24, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> For Windows: Winamp. Been using it since it since 1995. Don't like that AOL has involvement, but have yet to see another player that's simpler/better.


 
^ That, only I think it's been 'since 1997' instead.

Yet I despise Winamp as a VIDEO player and refuse to use it for that.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 24, 2010)

How has Songbird improved over the past while? I remember using it two times before, but it still couldn't do a lot of basic things that I can remember. I would like to switch back to it at some point for it's addons. After I stopped using it I slunk back to iTunes.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 24, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> ^ That, only I think it's been 'since 1997' instead.
> 
> Yet I despise Winamp as a VIDEO player and refuse to use it for that.




Same here.  I usually switch between Windows Media Player and DivX, depending on the file.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 24, 2010)

Winamp ftw. My computer isn't too weak, but I still hate having pointlessly bloated software running in the background. I'll also use VLC, but just for watching movies.


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

foobar2k wins every time.


Fucking mac.  I'm on itunes now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 24, 2010)

thr KMPlayer. i love it^^


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 24, 2010)

winamp yo


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 24, 2010)

iTunes for music, WMP for video.


----------



## f94 (Jan 24, 2010)

Long time WinAMP user, but it broke, switched to Foobar which was decent and now I got WinAMP working again.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2010)

I use Windows Media Player for music, and VLC for videos, because I can't figger out how to make VLC repeat/shuffle songs.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 24, 2010)

Totem on Linux, VLC on Windows.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Jan 24, 2010)

VLC


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 24, 2010)

Winamp (Version 5)

Haven't seen any point in upgrading it.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 24, 2010)

Windows Media Player 11, Pandora, Youtube, and my MP3 player.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, Winamp sucks for video. I used it for that for a while, but then VLC came along.  Currently, I use a combination of VLC and KMPlayer - KMPlayer's subtitle support is astounding (not to mention DXVA support), and it works quite well as a theatre mode on my second display (with audio piped to it from the secondary, onboard sound chip, freeing my primary workspace for other things). VLC is used mainly for display on the primary workspace.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 25, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> ITunes.  I am nothing without my iPod



I know exactly how you feel. Never leave home without it!


----------



## Runefox (Jan 25, 2010)

I never really understood the concept of needing to "sync" an MP3 player. Of course, I just copy music to a folder on my PSP's memory stick and I'm golden - It couldn't be simpler or more platform-agnostic than that.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 25, 2010)

Winamp


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

Winamp/VLC player.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Jan 25, 2010)

iTunes. QuickTime X (sometimes you just want to listen to an mp3 someone gives you but that doesn't mean you should import it). 

iPhone, iPod. Nice to 'touch' your music.

I used to use WMP 11, but the library thing, it's crap, I think personally, the tags are rubbish, and always you get crashes when you launch it.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 25, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I never really understood the concept of needing to "sync" an MP3 player. Of course, I just copy music to a folder on my PSP's memory stick and I'm golden - It couldn't be simpler or more platform-agnostic than that.



I like the Sync feature, makes putting music on the MP3 player quicker. I absolutely hate when it tries to Auto-Sync though, considering I have 19GB of music, and 12GB of MP3 player. I certainly don't trust it to put the music on I want, unless I actually select the song.


----------



## Zane (Jan 25, 2010)

iTunes/Media player.


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 25, 2010)

I use itunes to play my muisc ('cause the apple lossless codec is really nice), though when I play sound (or music) files from my computer I use VLC to open them


----------



## Takun (Jan 25, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> I like the Sync feature, makes putting music on the MP3 player quicker. I absolutely hate when it tries to Auto-Sync though, considering I have 19GB of music, and 12GB of MP3 player. I certainly don't trust it to put the music on I want, unless I actually select the song.



Winamp+ipod is the easiest time I've ever had putting music on an mp3 player.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 25, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, Winamp sucks for video.



Probably because it's really never been meant for it.  Video was added as a side functionality years ago, but it was just never very good.  In Windows, I just the K-lite mega codec pack for video (which includes the Media Player Classic).  In Linux, I use VLC and the Gnome Movie player.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 25, 2010)

Winamp.

Better sound quality than WMP, highly customizable, and has plugins to play the weird-assed sound formats I like, like nsf and rsn (without having to download their own specialty player).


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 25, 2010)

KmPlayer for video.

What's sync? (Don't have that function - Transcend T-sonic.)


----------



## Runefox (Jan 25, 2010)

Fokkewolf said:


> What's sync? (Don't have that function - Transcend T-sonic.)



Sync is basically when you plug an iPod into a computer and you're required to use iTunes or some other software that's been made to be compatible with it in order to "synchronize" your media library to the player instead of just copying the files over manually. Some people find it easier, but I don't think I've ever trusted it, and it's always been fairly clunky and unwieldly in my mind. It's a lot simpler to just copy it over, but Apple doesn't see it that way. Nor do the companies that followed Apple's example.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 25, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Probably because it's really never been meant for it. Video was added as a side functionality years ago, but it was just never very good. In Windows, I just the K-lite mega codec pack for video (which includes the Media Player Classic). In Linux, I use VLC and the Gnome Movie player.


 
My main complaint and WMP does it too, you move your mouse and suddenly your full screen video is shrunk a half inch on each side so it can show you the time index slider and other stuff.  That stuff should all be overlain!


----------



## Collie (Jan 25, 2010)

Normally I'll use Winamp, other than DRM stuff it never has issues, and I like the interface.  Plus plugins~


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 25, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> My main complaint and WMP does it too, you move your mouse and suddenly your full screen video is shrunk a half inch on each side so it can show you the time index slider and other stuff.  That stuff should all be overlain!



Stop playing with your mouse and just watch the show.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 25, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Stop playing with your mouse and just watch the show.


 
But I want full screen video on one monitor and Civilization 4 on the other! D:


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 25, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Sync is basically when you plug an iPod into a computer and you're required to use iTunes or some other software that's been made to be compatible with it in order to "synchronize" your media library to the player instead of just copying the files over manually. Some people find it easier, but I don't think I've ever trusted it, and it's always been fairly clunky and unwieldly in my mind. It's a lot simpler to just copy it over, but Apple doesn't see it that way. Nor do the companies that followed Apple's example.


For my 80gb iPod it's not so bad. I wouldn't want to imagine those tiny iPods though.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 25, 2010)

iPod


----------



## The Blue Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

Win amp has always work good for me. Lots of plugins and and very low CPU usage. Also it work with my G19 Keybord


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

I love using iTunes. I have over 9,000 (sirsly) songs in my collection, and I like how iTunes keeps everything organized and makes it easy for editing multiple song tags.


----------



## Bernad (Jan 28, 2010)

I like Pandora One, and i like iTunes.  So far iTunes has given me the least amount of issues with music.


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jan 28, 2010)

No, iTunes is not awesome. iTunes is a bloated piece of shit that Apple tries to shove down your throat. :\


----------



## incongruency (Jan 28, 2010)

ChaoticSpark said:


> No, iTunes is not awesome. iTunes is a bloated piece of shit that Apple tries to shove down your throat. :\


I've never really understood this thought.

They do not try to shove it down your throat unless you buy their product, in which case you're already using Apple.  If you want an iPod, it makes sense you would use iTunes, for which it was made.

If you want an audio player, but not iTunes, you can simply buy a competing piece of hardware.  How are they shoving it down your throat then?

(That said, I will not disagree that it is bloated.)


----------



## Runefox (Jan 28, 2010)

incongruency said:


> I've never really understood this thought.
> 
> They do not try to shove it down your throat unless you buy their product, in which case you're already using Apple.


Actually, they used to, by default, package it with QuickTime (does anyone even still use that though?), and in addition it runs some services on your machine at all times whether or not you want to / they're relevant, including ipodservice.exe and ituneshelper.exe, in addition to the main program.

Though yeah, it's pretty hard to say that it's not bloatware when compared to the likes of Winamp and others. On that note, to be fair, Winamp and several other media players (AFAIK) can also sync to an iPod - It's just *easier* to sync with iTunes for the most part (gasp?).


----------



## yak (Jan 29, 2010)

Winamp 2.95
Oldschool, without any media libraries or such nonsense. I keep my music organized by folders, not some database I'd have to remember to save and reimport every time when reinstalling the OS. It's light, it plays mostly everything except newer shoutcast streaming. protocol, and it's simple.


----------



## Gray Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

Spotify, Winamp, VLC In that order or oposite on video ^^


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

Amrock.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 29, 2010)

yak said:


> Winamp 2.95
> Oldschool, without any media libraries or such nonsense. I keep my music organized by folders, not some database I'd have to remember to save and reimport every time when reinstalling the OS. It's light, it plays mostly everything except newer shoutcast streaming. protocol, and it's simple.



I agree with you, but you can actually disable the media library (and in fact not install it at all) in Winamp 5 during the install process. But yeah, media libraries have always sucked for me, too, and it's even worse when stuff isn't properly tagged; It just becomes one big garbled mess of crap, which is even worse than not having any kind of organization at all. I'm not terribly sure why people feel the need to use them, frankly - Do they just toss all their music into one folder labelled "Musics and crap" and let iTunes/etc sort it out? 



> Amrock


You mean Amarok?


----------



## ArcticEight (Feb 4, 2010)

Winamp for sure, also because I'm a bit of a nerd when it comes to VG music.. Chipamp ftw, and it saves alot of HDD space. :3


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (Feb 4, 2010)

The Zune software, 'cause I have a Zune.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 4, 2010)

Winap all the way, mostly because if your computer gets wiped you can still get all your music off your ipod.


----------



## AngleRei (Feb 7, 2010)

iTunes and iPod touch ^^


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 7, 2010)

iTunes for most of my music, Audio Overload for music directly from video games, and VLC & QuickTime for video files.


----------



## Krallis (Feb 7, 2010)

iTunes...which is strange because i really hate iPods but iTunes is fantastic compared to mediaplayer and some of the others out there.


----------

